# Cat always wanting be in same room as me



## Jay1993 (May 10, 2016)

Hi,

My cat is 13 years old now, for the past 6 months or so she's developed this behaviour where she keeps wanting to be in the same room as me or the other person who lives in my household. It's gotten to the extent where during the night she will constantly meow at my bedroom door and scratch the carpet (destroys carpet) until the door is opened. Also if I am in the living room and the door is closed she will constantly meow until it's opened.

She never used to be like this, she liked attention but never constantly craved it so just wondering has anyone else experienced this with cats who get older?

Many thanks.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It is quite usual for cats as they move into their senior years to need more reassurance and comfort from their humans, especially at night when the house is quiet and all the humans are asleep. 

Many cats also do not like doors being closed. In my house we have all the doors propped slightly open with door stops, so the cats can go in and out of rooms as they wish. Otherwise they would scratch the carpets. 

I would say it is worth having her health checked over soon by the vet to make sure she has no problems that could be making her feel anxious or physically uncomfortable. She is at an age where she could have developed one of the chronic feline diseases of older cats such as Chronic Kidney Disease, Hyperthyroidism, Diabetes or High Blood Pressure, all of which can be managed with the right treatment.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Jay 

I can empathise! Though, I do actually love my cat wanting to spend time with me but it can be annoying on occasion. My cat, Snafu, is 17 now and he has gotten clingier as he's gotten older. If I'm sat anywhere but on the couch, he will come over and insist on sitting with me. If I go to the loo, he follows, And when I'm in bed on my laptop, he's made it near impossible to get anything done online. He will climb between me and the laptop, and I will push him gently away. Two minutes later, he will climb again in exactly the same place. Repeat. Repeat. Then he will drape himself over my right shoulder so I can just about angle my head and carry on typing away. He has been ill, and he is going deaf. Very deaf sadly, so I have to take a lot of care not to startle him when I get in and move around the house.

How often do you take your cat to the vet? I don't want to alarm you but changes in behaviour could be due to old age, or it could be that they are ill. I take Snaf to the vets now every 6 months (every 6 days it feels like at the moment but that's another story). They need blood tests doing regularly to keep an eye on kidney function and checks for diabetes etc.

Any pics of your old girl?

Z


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Can I ask why you shut her out of the living room, she clearly wants to be near you ? 

Like Chilliminx I can't shut doors, Ike would tear up the carpets and April would constantly scratch at the door.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Agree with the others ,why close a door on your cat they just don't like it.
Its not just when they get older my boy would scream the place down if a door was closed and has done since he was a kitten.


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

buffie said:


> Agree with the others ,why close a door on your cat they just don't like it.
> Its not just when they get older my boy would scream the place down if a door was closed and has done since he was a kitten.


Lol for some reason when I first read this I read "boy" as "boyfriend", realised it almost immediately after - but having a little chuckle to myself imagining the fictional scenario now!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Take your senior cat to the vet for a check up and blood work, make sure the vet checks thyroid. Hyperthyroid would be my first guess for this kitty

Stop locking her away from you. Open the door and let her in. She wants to be with you. Why is that a problem? Seniors need special attention and care.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

About 20 years ago I had all the internal doors taken off to have new carpets fitted...and they never went back on! I now have a door on the bathroom and one on the spare room for when visitors come over but otherwise my house is all open plan to accommodate the wishes of the moggy residents.
I am not saying you should go as far as that but I do think you should allow your cat to be with you if that makes her feel comfortable.


----------

